# Ctown Walleye



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

we got our first Ctown Walleye yesterday in two hours on bandits 65 back at 1.2 speed blue and silver


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Awesome! Where did you launch from?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Way to go Strikezone! You're always on those C-town eyes! You may have swayed me to stay closer to home this weekend. Decisions decisions...


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Great Job on those eyes!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice work and nice boat! You must be the guy I see up there with the same boat as me


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

strike zore said:


> View attachment 260933
> View attachment 260934


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Ni
Night or day?


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

crestliner TS said:


> Awesome! Where did you launch from?


E 72st


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

Pistols Charters said:


> Ni
> Night or day?


From 4 pm to 8pm


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info.! May have to stay in ctown like fishaholic85 instead of making that 2 hour trip.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

More than enough sign for me! Well done strike. Probably try to convince my buddy to go this coming week. We don't bitger with the zoo out west anymore we just crappie fish till the eyes start to pick up downtown. What was the water temp?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

crestliner TS said:


> Thanks for the info.! May have to stay in ctown like fishaholic85 instead of making that 2 hour trip.


I'm torn between Vermilion and C-town... I really wanted to jig but saving gas is great too. Holler at me if you decide to go out of Cleveland. Maybe we'll team up out there and put a hurtin on em before it gets crowded


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Nice looking fish strike zone, congrats.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice work man


----------



## Dagojoe (Jul 16, 2013)

strike zore said:


> View attachment 260933
> View attachment 260934
> we got our first Ctown Walleye yesterday in two hours on bandits 65 back at 1.2 speed blue and silver


Nice catch. What depth were you in?


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

crestliner TS said:


> Thanks for the info.! May have to stay in ctown like fishaholic85 instead of making that 2 hour trip.


I mark a lot of walleye gold coast


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

set-the-drag said:


> More than enough sign for me! Well done strike. Probably try to convince my buddy to go this coming week. We don't bitger with the zoo out west anymore we just crappie fish till the eyes start to pick up downtown. What was the water temp?


48 degrees


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Thought I saw a yellow truck and boat trailer down there. Thought to myself “someone knows what’s up”


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

strike zore said:


> From 4 pm to 8pm


Great job. Thanks


----------



## Erieguru (Mar 29, 2015)

set-the-drag said:


> More than enough sign for me! Well done strike. Probably try to convince my buddy to go this coming week. We don't bitger with the zoo out west anymore we just crappie fish till the eyes start to pick up downtown. What was the water temp?


Never crappie fished erie. Do you fish Cleveland? What's a basic setup like... if you don't mind?


----------



## Sector Six (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice job - thanks for the report!


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice work Capt Rico on finding the local eyes!
Look forward to seeing you around this season. My boat is ready to roll and I just got 1 more turkey tag to fill before the walleye obsession starts.


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

strike zore said:


> E 72st


 Did you get another boat?


----------



## strike zore (Dec 2, 2011)

No 


SportfishingJB said:


> Did you get another boat?


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

strike zore said:


> I mark a lot of walleye gold coast


 Where is the Gold Coast?


----------



## Bob427 (Jul 11, 2012)

Apartment buildings just west of edgewater up to the mouth of rockyriver


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Anybody catching them on Erie Dearies yet in front of Gold Coast? For tomorrow (5/6) I'm debating doing a jigging headboat out of Port Clinton, or taking my own boat out in front of Gold Coast to cast with meat.


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

RStock521 said:


> Anybody catching them on Erie Dearies yet in front of Gold Coast? For tomorrow (5/6) I'm debating doing a jigging headboat out of Port Clinton, or taking my own boat out in front of Gold Coast to cast with meat.


Caught some drifting with bottom bouncers by wildwood


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

alumadude said:


> Caught some drifting with bottom bouncers by wildwood


 Thank you, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Jimmylee73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks for all the info here. I'm hoping to get out for my first trip of the season this week. East to 72nd street?? or gold coast. Are you guys still getting marks there? Depth of water ???

thanks

jimmy


----------



## Erieguru (Mar 29, 2015)

RStock521 said:


> Anybody catching them on Erie Dearies yet in front of Gold Coast? For tomorrow (5/6) I'm debating doing a jigging headboat out of Port Clinton, or taking my own boat out in front of Gold Coast to cast with meat.


Any luck out of edge Water? I tried it last night without success


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I went casting today in front of Gold Coast. Got there a little late, around 10 or so. Didn't have that many marks, in close or out in 40fow. Casted around for about 45 minutes with nothing, so tried to find some perch. Went to the lighthouse, off the stadium, and down by the end of the breakwall in a few spots by 72nd. Hardly any marks, but I tried by 72nd with no success. Got lunch in the flats, then went back to Gold Coast. Had better marks, so I cast a gold Erie Dearie and let it sink. I was messing with the radio, and when I went back to grab the rod, I thought I had a snag, nope, it was a nice 25" walleye. That was it though, because for the next couple hours, all I got were a few white bass. We're still a few weeks away. Can't wait to catch all those short fish from last year!


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Got 5 in 2 days. Not a lot but it will only get better. All drifting and 1trolling with bow mount 1.2 mph bottom bouncers


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Picked up 6 yesterday evening off the golf coast 20-36 fow. All trolling bandits. Black and gold being the best. Marks were very thin and scattered. Only going to get better!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Got 5 this morning on harnesses in 20 - 26 ft. Left my fishfinder at home (oops) so had to use Navionics on phone or may have done better. Big one was 29 inches and 7.5 lbs. Purple/pink and antifreeze/purple colorado. ,08-1.0 mph. out of E.185th.


----------



## MrJim57 (Oct 10, 2017)

Went out of 72nd St. at about 3 o'clock yesterday and fished till about 830. Got seven the smallest 17 inches largest 29 inches. Fished along break wall between lighthouse and 72nd St. at 1.5 mph, silver and blue deep diving bandit 85 feet back. Purple and pink bandit took two of them.


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

View attachment 261777
View attachment 261777
Took the kids out yesterday. Started around 4 and fished till 10. Worked the hoga mouth. Pretty slow start but managed 14 eyes. Biggest being 29" with a few at 25". With a bonus smallie. 25/25 2oz p10 caught most but harnesses got bigger fish 2oz 55 bk. Was hoping the nite bite would be hot but only got 2 after dark. Beautiful eve on mother Erie. Green p10s and green and glow blades were best. Speed 1.6. Lotsa debris out there


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Went 5/6 off the Gold Coast yesterday afternoon. Bandits 65-75' in 37 FOW took all but one fish, caught one on a blade bait in 17 FOW. Beautiful day for early May!


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

We fought the waves today and pulled 7 nice eyes off Bratenhal in 40'. Bandits in green clown, popsicle and taco salad did the best. 100' leads at 1.7 mph to whatever speed the 5' rollers were pushing us. Felt good to be back on the water today even though it felt more like November than May!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Drove by Edgewater and 72nd handful of guys out there water looks good


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Where is ctown?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Between Btown and Dtown . Lol


Clown is Cleveland


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

It's the city of champions and monster eyes!


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh thank you wouldn't it be less confusing just to say Cleveland. I would rather get smaller fish so I will stay away anyway.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds like a solid idea to me


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeez!!!!


----------

